# Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LABOR



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hello, :wave: I got a 2 year old ABGA boer doe a while back. She is my first doe. She was bred to a 100% ABGA buck. I'm thinking her due date is pretty close because the area around her tail is sunk in really back and she is sunk in in general. Her reg. Name is Woodward's Sierra Mist. Sierra was born a quad and the buck she is bred to was born a triplet. You can find her pedigree at http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 8&9=505C5E. and the buck she is bred to here http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i ... 2&9=505C5D. I will get photo's up soon.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Tell me what you think on this pairing?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

http://postimage.org/image/qhrl5pew9/ http://postimage.org/image/mmtxyrdo7/ http://postimage.org/image/cd9wihhbr/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

She does look close and looks like she may have dropped but I still feel like her udder should be bigger. But I have had a doe that did not fill until she started pushing. You could almost watch it grow. Just watch for it to get tight and watch for amber colored thick rope of goo. Then you will know its time. Good luck I hope she kids soon for you she is a nice doe.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Thanks she has kidded once before and her udder didn't fill until the day she kidded. I have their records on her and last time she had a single doe kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Seems to be a good pairing.... :thumb: can't wait to see the kids....she is a nice Doe..... :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

I can't tell you if she is a nice doe or not as I don't know much about Boer goats, but I wanted to say good luck on the kidding and I hope you get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Thanks Pam and Lost Prairie. I'm hoping for all healthy girls.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Looks like Sierra may have those babies really soon. This morning she didn't touch her feed. Took her temperature and it was normals. She looked a little more sunk in than she did before. Mom said she stayed in her house almost all day. This evening she took two bites of her food and then went back to her house. Went out to check on her a little while ago, she was still in that house. Took her out and she was supper sunk in. Temperature normal. Plus it's raining and now it's is suppose to snow. Good think we got the heat lamp ready.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Oh the joys of kidding! I'm waiting on Sierra. She could go any minute. Was out with her for about 30 minutes and she it looked like she was nesting. Got up once and awhile, laid down, stand up, stretch, and lay down again. She's really sunk in. She's only ate about half a pound of food in the last three days. Temperature normal and everything. It's so hard to wait for her to have her babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*



> Thanks Pam and Lost Prairie. I'm hoping for all healthy girls.


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

Happy Kidding.... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Thanks. We are so excited. This is the worst part, the wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

I know what you mean... waiting is torture.... :hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Well it's raining now and it's suppose to snow tonight.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

She's a very pretty doe! make sure you look at the "Kidding Does Code of Honor" ... it's here somewhere on this forum....


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

looks like she might go tonight. Her udder is so big I fill sorry for her. She has all the other signs too. (Jumping up and down!!!) Oh i have the Does code of honor and belive me she has fullfilled all of it. We dont' put any bells or anything on our girls but she has followed it to a "T". lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Well I hope it is tonight so you don't have to wait any longer!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: for you.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Thank you all. It's pouring down rain and it's outragiously windy. Went to check on her and she was just laying in the corner. Didn't pay any attention to me. I'm hoping she kids either tonight or tomarrow night it's suppose to rain tomarrow too. Dad was made at the weather man cause it was suppose to be only a 10% chance of rain. More like a 100% chance of flooding.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

SOOOOOOOO..........any kids yet?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Not when I checked 40 minutes ago. She's being a pain. Though normally she is terrified of people but tonight she walked right up to me. :shocked: She's also really vocal. She's being a pain. lol i'm hoping she will kid soon! ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Maybe soon.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Good luck. Hoping for a safe kidding and :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Thank you everyone. I'll try uploading pictures soon but I'm on my mom's computer and it's a bit of an awkward computer.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

[img=http://s5.postimage.org/6ultzkqoz/New_Camera_New_Pictures_002.jpg]

[img=http://s5.postimage.org/n6vvpb50j/New_Camera_New_Pictures_001.jpg]
Here is Sierra last night.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Still no kids?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Nope. I sure hope she doesn't do what my other girl did. She waited til my dad put her back with the others. Then she kidded!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

What does her udder look like. at the bottom does it look kind of shiney? Maybe you should put her back with the rest and watch her go into labor then put her back in the stall by herself LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Maybe if the rain turns to snow. :GAAH: 
What day is she on?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Her udder is shinny and full. I have no clue what day it is because I bought her pregnant. She is bred to LLGG Y26. It has already snow a little bit. It wasn't more than 1/2 an inch but it was still snow.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

OMG what is her deal she should be kidding LOL I am sorry she is like this. Hopefully tonight!!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Well they are talking about snow in the forecast.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

its snowing here right now. Today is our first day of snow and I am already tired of it.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Okay Sierra hasn't kidded but she is definatly pregnant. I can feel one kick every once and a while. Not sure how many are in there but we are thinking more than two. She IS HUGE!! AND SO IS HER UDDER!!!! Getting pictures.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Here is a picture of her udder. :shocked: I will upload the other pictures after my basketball game.
http://postimage.org/image/z8gp00yfd/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Man she has to be close it looks like she has dropped and her udder is huge. I hope you don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

I KNOW! She is driving me nuts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

:hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

I have no idea how after a month of thinking she is close, you have not been put in a padded room. I would be so nutts and off my rocker by now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Hopefully soon.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Yes RPC I think the only reason I haven't had to be put into a padded room is because I have baby lionhead bunnies that I can mess with. I have another rabbit due on christmas too! But IF she don't have them soon they are going to ended up locking me in a padded room and throwing away the key.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Here is another picture of Sierra taken today! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

:hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Well it's snowing now and Sierra is looking pretty sunk in. Hopefully soon.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Looks like Sierra's going to kid tonight!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: She is supper sunk in. Hasn't had her ligiments in a month. We moved her to the barn tonight and she immediatly laid down. :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 
ray: ray: ray: It's going to be a long night then a extra long school day tomarrow.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Hope she kids for you soon so you can enjoy those kids!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Any kids yet?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

babies??? hopefully you're having so much fun with them you forgot to tell us!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Sierra is in LABOR!! first time i've ever been able be here when one of my girls kid. How long should active labor last?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

With my two does, last year, "active" labor didn't last long... maybe 1/2 hour or so.. then things went quickly..
Good luck!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

Thanks. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in.*

So exciting!! Good Luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

SOOOO I hope things are going will. It is about time that girl popped.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

it's still the 14th here. what's the status now?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Kids ?


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Well....anything yet? I will be in the same boat soon, because my doe was pregnant when I got her, and I don't have a due date. The other two I have dates on, who were bred with me. But the one without the due date is getting mighty big!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Yay!!!! Good luck, and snuggle those babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Any babies yet? :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Where's the babies?? We wanna seeeee!!! :greengrin:


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Hello Everyone, This Is Laura Nadine of Parkinsons Farm Mom

As you all know we have been awaiting the arrival of Sierra's babies, Unfortunately Sierra passed away this morning, It has taking me awhile to post as I have been having a hard time with her passing , my husband and I tried to save the babies , however we lost them as well, She had two paints a boy and girl the boy was breech we lost sierra and in an attempt to save my little ones we performed a c-section however, it was two late, despite all efforts including mouth to mouth they did not make it.. This has been a rough month as you already know I lost my beloved Bambi November 23 and Sierra and her twins have gone to be with her.. They are forever a part of my heart and soul and will always be in our hearts and souls.

Laura

R.I.P. Sierra February 2009- December 15, 2011


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

:hug: oh no, how tragic. So sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

 :hug:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

 So sorry for your loss.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Thank you all so much


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

:hug: So very sorry :sigh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

:hug: Sorry for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*



> Thank you all so much


 Your welcome ...anytime... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

I am really sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Oh no! I'm so sorry! <<<<HUGS>>>>


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

ooohhhh so sorry


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Thank you all, It still is hurting pretty bad, but I know she is not suffering now. I do have some good news Nadine and I also raise rabbits, Jenny my Dutch cross lost 6 babies in November, but She is due Christmas day  we can hardly wait Nadine's Lionhead Ziva had 6 babies a week before Jenny, they are now 5 weeks old. It is an awesome present my daughter gave me, there has been so much sadness in the last 5 weeks I am ready for some good news. Thank you all so much for your support


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

I'm so sorry about Sierra and the babies. 

But the bunnies should be alot of fun...

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

Oh, I'm so sorry.....  It's good that you have the little baby bunnies though. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*



> Thank you all,


 Your welcome.. :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

I'm very sorry about your loss of Sierra  That must have been so hard for you. :sigh: Have fun with the baby bunnies though :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

I know this is late, but just read this and I am so very sorry about your loss  I can't imagine what it must be like to lose a doe during kidding and her kids. My heart breaks for you. God wanted your pretty girl and her babies in heaven with him.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Sierra's Due date is closing in. UPDATE SIERRA IS IN LAB*

I'm so sorry for your loss. This is all of our fear when our beloved goats are in labor. Its why we fret and watch monitors and make all those trips out to the barn. I'm so sorry that you had to go through this. My prayers for comfort and healing are being sent to you. :hug: ray:


----------

